# Best quotes thread.



## saxon3049 (Nov 26, 2009)

OK this is kinda a adaptation of a thread over at another forum I post on, essentially the best quotes you have ever heard get posted here.

Mostly they are funny ones but anything goes as long as it's in the forums rules I'll start.

From Babylon 5 - When heï»¿ was finished, we recommended he be sterilized in the best interest of evolution.

Lady Nacy Astor: If I were your wife I would put poison in your coffee!
Churchill: And if I were your husband I would drink it!


----------



## mickey (Nov 26, 2009)

From Roman Polanski's _The Tenant_ (1976):

Trelkovsky: "If you cut off my head, what would I say... Me and my head, or me and my body? What right has my head to call itself me?"


----------

